# dryer



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I assume you are talking about a gas dryer.. Check the vent for obstructions. There are coils on top of the gas valve that go bad.


----------



## needhelp72 (Oct 6, 2010)

yes a gas dryer,sorry. i will check that out thank you


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

kenmac said:


> I assume you are talking about a gas dryer.. Check the vent for obstructions. There are coils on top of the gas valve that go bad.


tighten up the nut on the thurmacouple. It is the little copper line comming off the gas valve and goes over the piolit lite . The nut will be at the gas valve. They have a habit of comming a bit loose.


----------



## needhelp72 (Oct 6, 2010)

it has a glow plug but i will check and make sure everything is tight.


----------



## needhelp72 (Oct 6, 2010)

everything is tight, when i first turn the dryer on it works for about 10 seconds and then the heat shuts off. in order to get it to come back on i have to open the door wait for a couple of mins and then it will work again for a few seconds


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

needhelp72 said:


> it has a glow plug but i will check and make sure everything is tight.


ok i going back to the old days. So dam much stuff now day's . You don't know what you got. I would check if the vent goes outside thro a 4" pipe with flapper on the out side? or pipe going up through the roof? if going thro the roof. Look at the screen It may be plug with lint?? What some people do to clean the pipe if it goes up thro the roof. They use their weed blower and put it in their and it will blow real good . If need to


----------



## needhelp72 (Oct 6, 2010)

took the whole thing apart and clean everything out, didnt help


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

needhelp72 said:


> took the whole thing apart and clean everything out, didnt help


Their are some limit switch's . They look like quarters with 2 wires with spade lug's on them . I belive their should be 2 or 3 of them a low limit high limit and i don't remember what the other one is . It has been a long time sence i worked on these. What you can do is jumper each one at a time and see it the dryer stay's on or come's on. If it come's that limit switch may be bad. They work on heat to make them come on and the low limit when it cool's it makes. and than the dryer come's on . Now i remember the 3rd one limit's the heat or keep's it just the right anount in their. If that one stick's than the hi limit will open up and than the dryer won't burn up. Jumper them one at a time and see Just be carefull . More or less keep one hand in the pocket. Or not totch with both hand's good luck


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like the holding coils are bad. on top of the gv. Sometimes you can hear them chatter


----------



## needhelp72 (Oct 6, 2010)

is there any way to check the gv?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it comes back on after you stop it for a bit, sounds like it's cycing on hi-limit. if coils are bad the igniter will cycle on and off w/o flame. you either have flame problem- dirt/spider/on orfice or the air flow is restricted, either inside the dryer vent or outside vent. pull tube off dryer-good air flow out? run dryer with vent disconnected-caution**CO is present**now ok?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you didn't post your brand or model/serial# but if this is electronic controled the problem may be there.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If your pilot flame keeps going out, chances are you will need to replace the pilot latch assembly, also make sure the vent hood flapper is closing ok and no outside air is blowing in effecting the pilot flame. That’s my guess...


----------



## fifty7flash (Oct 9, 2010)

After checking with my appliance repair brother his bet is your holding coil on your gas valve is bad as others have suggested.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Jacques said:


> . if coils are bad the igniter will cycle on and off w/o flame.


 

That's not correct. You have 2 different sets of coils .a pick coils that picks the valve plunger up & a holding coils to hold the plunger up. A weak holding coil will loose it's grip on the plunger & the dryer burner will cycle off


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like an airflow problem, did you take apart all of the venting and clean or check it? does it have any flex tubing attached, is it getting kinked. do you have the dryer pulled out of place? 99% of time that I see the problem you describe it is an airflow problem. unhook it from the vent all together and run it for a bit. if it cycles off after a few seconds then most likely you have a bad thermostat.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Kenmac,when coils are weak- if you have flame for one or mutiple cycles, depending on how weak one of the coils are- usually the secondary coil- after the detector cycles off , the weak coil is now electricaly open. so the next go around[detector cools down] the igniter will cycle on and off via the detector but no flame.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had these dryers short cycle & sometimes not fire at all because of bad holding coils. You could ohm the coils to find the bad coil. Also, when they are going bad, The dryer flame will be on you hear the plunger chattering because the coil is weak all of a sudden the coil can no longer hold the plunger drops & gas goes off. The dryer flame may restart or, it may not restart on next cycle


----------

